# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Indignación

## Kat33

Hoy, día 28/11/2010 estaba en casa de mi abuela cuando, para mi gusto, en el programa de María Teresa Campos ha aparecido el GRAN MANOLO TALMAN. El hombre estaba a punto de realizar un efecto que ya realizó en Buenafunte, el de Rayos X, monedas en los ojos y antifaz metálico.

En ningún momento le han prestado toda la atención que, como profesional, se merece. El hombre ha tenido que hacer el efecto casi corriendo, y poniéndole trabas, los tertulianos más pendientes de las idioteces de la Campos, que del efecto de Manolo.

Yo me he quedado pálido, es indignante.

----------


## Fidex

Puede que sea esta la actuación¿¿
No sé si será esta en concreto pero lo que has descrito es verdaderamente lamentable....

----------


## Caonauta

No lo justifico, pero era de esperarse en un programa tipo farándula como intuyo que es.

De todas maneras no me pareció tanto comparado como esto, la animadora hasta lo apura, una total falta de respeto, y eso que es un estelar...






YouTube - Magia Gigantes Con Vivi : Thread / Razor Blade en Vivo

----------


## mayico

Pues si es este video al que te refieres, no veo nada de malo, ni veo que le hayan tapado nada de su juego, ni le estén pisando cuando habla.
Supongo que no es este al que te refieres, porque no utiliza monedas ni cinta americana para taparse los ojos.

----------


## Juliopikas

Hola a todos: Mayico, creo que se refiere a la actuación de este último domingo. 
Estoy de acuerdo en que Manolo fue menospreciado pero era algo que él se podia suponer. ¿Que puede esperar de un programa que no lleva guión (Todo es improvisado) y que es dificil descifrar un comentario por que estan hablando todos a la vez?
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Tracer

Juliopikas... en tv hay poca improvisacion, creeme.

----------


## MrTrucado

Si la actuación fue la de este domingo y como la presentadora y los tertulianos estaban de cachondeo, pues sí, el pobre Manolo hizo el efecto como pudo, pero bueno por lo menos pudo promocionar su espectaculo de "Ven", y darse a conocer a publico que a lo mejor no lo conocia, el salir en la tele siempre es buena publicidad.
La verdad es que cuando a un mago le ocurre una cosa de estas tiene que pasarlo mal. Me explico, todos cuando practicamos intentamos tenerlo todo controlado, estoy hablando del efecto en si. Es decir, controlar la tecnica, que el trucaje salga bien, si lo hay, pero con la magia en directo existe ese factor x, por el cual puede ocurrir cualquier cosa en cualquier momento, y ahí por mucha practica que se tenga no se puede hacer nada, solo improvisar e intentar solucionarlo de la mejor forma posible.
Esto le pasó a Manolo el domingo y ayer a Piedrahita en el hormiguero, el invitado Justin Bieber primero intentó hacer el truco que explica primero, que no le salió, empezo a tocar las cartas, yo pensaba "no se las toques", luego a mitad de juego se fue de la mesa haciendo como que no podia creer lo que veia, quitandole el protagonismo a Luis, que lo tuvo que llamar para poder terminar el efecto, y también lo hizo como pudo, al igual que Manolo.
Así que deben de pasarlo mal, porque ese factor x en un escenario lo pueden tener más controlado pero en estos casos solo pueden hechar mano de la improvisación, y solventar la papeleta como puedan.
Así que a los profesionales también les pasa, a nosotros nos pasa con el cuñado, o con el amigo cazatrucos al que tenemos que hacer callar o que no nos toque las monedas o cartas, bueno pues seamos aficionados o profesionales no nos queda otra, sacar el efecto como sea, ya que el efecto es loprincipal

----------


## lossar

Yo creo que la situación se produce no porque sea televisión en directo o porque se improvise. Cuando se actúa en una sala o en teatro es en directo y se improvisa. La diferencia estriba en que en una sala o en un teatro TU eres el dueño de la situación, tu puedes controlar (y debes) controlar al publico, tu eres el referente. En este tipo de programas, el mago solo es un "secundario" a las ordenes de los que llevan el programa, los cuales en su afán de protagonismo hacen y deshacen (y faltan al respeto) al mago, al que toman por un bufón para su divertimento.
En este tipo de programas creo no hay sitio para una actuación de mentalismo (aunque lógicamente son muy buenas a nivel publicitario) y de hecho creo que estuvo deslucido, no por culpa de Manolo lógicamente, que lo único que intento, sobre todo en la segunda actuación, fue terminar de una manera digna lo antes posible, aunque eso supusiera "tener mucho ojo"...

----------


## Pulgas

¿Qué queréis que os diga? Yo no he vistoninguna falta de respeto en ninguno de los dos vídeos. Ambos responden al comportamiento habitual: en el caso de Manolo Talman, del programa. En el del segundo vídeo, del tipo de magia que hace.
La magia bizarra puede provocar (y lo hace) rechazo en muchos espectadores. Eso es lo que sucede con una presentadora a la que le repele ver cómo alguien se saca un hilo por un ojo. Reacciona igual que muchos espectadores cuando, en directo, ven este juego. Y hace los mismos comentarios que he escuchado en ocasiones similares.
En cuanto a Manolo, le hacen una publicidad completísima. Le alaban varias veces y no veo que le urjan tanto como para escandalizarse.

----------


## Ritxi

¡Manoloooo! MANIFIESTATE  :Smile1:

----------


## pujoman

estara doblando metales y arreglando relojes hoy...jeje

----------


## Javi Drama

> ¡Manoloooo! MANIFIESTATE


Ritxi tenias que haber probado con:

Manolooooooo... ¡Ven! en lugar de manifiestate :P.

Ale ya hice la gracia...dejo el hilo porque no he visto el video correspondiente al programa citado. No obstante debo decir que el fin último de aparecer en un programa así es la publicidad y eso lo obtiene sin lugar a dudas pues llega a un público que no consume magia y si además lo dice la "estrella" de la Campos...pues hay que pagar el peaje de dejarla hacer el chorra.

----------


## Kat33

el video no es ese el que yo digo sale flipi

----------


## Manolo Talman

Buenas ¿alguien dijo que viniera? :D

Hay programas donde son todo facilidades como en BFN, ahora toca bregar en QTTF y facil no lo ponen... pero bueno, se va solventando la papeleta y ganandose al personal poco a poco.
la reaccion detras de las camaras aunque os suene a coña, es de "miedo" por el personaje... Teresa, se va haciendo "creyente" poco a poco... el primer programa os puedo asegurar que fue de infarto... todo en condiciones de laboratorio, que nadie tocase nada, que yo no viera nada, que yo no me acercase... vamos que querian ver que tenia "poderes" de verdad...
El segundo era el de ganarse la confianza... y el tercero que prometia ser un paseito, pero Boris por ser como es... ralentizo un poco el juego.
Cuanto inteactuas con personajes conocidos tienes ese riesgo, que ellos tienen/quieren ejercer su papel y pueden llegar a romper un poco el ritmo... pero viviendo en los tiempos que vivimos donde no hay espacio para contenidos de magia, hay que abrirse hueco entre codazos hasta que las aguas vuelvan a su cauce y se olviden un poco del "corazon" para que vuelvan a programar contenidos de calidad...
Asi que nada, ahi seguiremos semana tras semana tras las pantallas... gracias por estar ahi!

Y mientras tanto si venis por madrid... pues ya sabeis... me podeis encontrar en el nuevo teatro alcala de miercoles a domingos! (habia que meter la cuña publicitaria, ya es la costumbre...JAJAJA)

abrazos navideños a tod@s!

----------


## rubiales

A ver si te compras un cofre nuevo o pintas el tuyo cojoncetes...jeje

----------


## MrTrucado

Eso es ser todo un Señor, Manolo, Grande Manolo. Y si no hay otra renovarse o morir.

----------


## Mago Gel

Hay algo que no entiendo. Cuando aparece un cantante en un programa de estos, nadie le interrumpe la actuación. ¿Por qué siempre se interrumpe a los magos?.

----------


## Moss

> Cuando aparece un cantante en un programa de estos, nadie le interrumpe  la actuación. ¿Por qué siempre se interrumpe a los magos?.


Será que los Magos interactúan con el público y/o los presentadores y los cantantes no, por ejemplo.

P.D. Estoy enamorado de la Campos desde hace años... joer, no la trago.

----------


## Jeff

Inducciones instantáneas a cada uno y a tomar por el saco! (;D)
Dales caña Manolo y si no te dejan, dale ese apretón de mano que tu das! je je je

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Manolo Talman

JAJAJA Jeff... no te creas que no he estado tentado ya... lo mismo el proximo finde cae alguien... 

Sobre estas situaciones, cuando uno es "el nuevo" en un programa es tambien un poco como cuando es el "nuevo" en un trabajo... es al que menos respetan y poco a poco hay que ganarselo. 
El mentalismo tiene el "problema" que es demasiado desafiante... y  muchos no buscan el secreto... si no se ponen en una actitud de el "a mi, no me lee la mente" o "esto no lo adivina" en este programa... esta es la actitud... pero tambien tiene su gracia, todo depende de como te lo tomes, la parte buena es que se aprende un monton trabajando en entornos "hostiles" ya que te hacen agudizar el ingenio y aprendes a no bajar la guardia en ningun momento.

----------


## Ritxi

> Todo depende de como te lo tomes, la parte buena es que se aprende un monton trabajando en entornos "hostiles" ya que te hacen agudizar el ingenio y aprendes a no bajar la guardia en ningun momento.


¡Muy bien maestro! esta es la actitud que hay que tomar  :Cool:

----------


## gerchulino

jjejejejejej es patetico, yo no creo en los mentalistas, pero soy un gran seguidor de la magia....

----------


## mayico

¿Qué es patético? ¿Los mentalistas? ¿Él programa? ¿Los colaboradores?

----------


## Tracer

:117:  :117:  no creeras en ellos hasta que te hagan su propia "magia"

----------


## Ritxi

> jjejejejejej es patetico, yo no creo en los mentalistas, pero soy un gran seguidor de la magia....


Yo tampoco lo te acabo de entender
¿Exactamente, que es lo patético?

a) Manolo
b)la actitud
c)que no creas en los mentalistas

----------


## aprush

Buenas. Es la primera vez que escribo y me gustaría aprender magia desde  0, con toda mi ilusión. Supongo que el mensaje de gerchulino se  referirá al juego en sí. Nadie se cree que tú dibujes algo y alguien te  lo adivine, sin ningún truco. Supongo que eso será lo indignante. Yo  dibujo una cosa y nadie me la puede adivinar si no me ven el papel.

----------


## Knoid

> ... Yo  dibujo una cosa y nadie me la puede adivinar si no me ven el papel.


Entonces te encantará cuando veas a un mentalista hacerlo contigo. Si realmente crees que a tí no te lo pueden hacer, acude a un espectáculo de un buen mentalista.

Efectos así se pueden conseguir sin ver el papel, con los ojos vendados, desde otra habitación, y quemando el cuaderno después de dibujarlo, si quieres. Un buen mentalista hará eso y más. Precisamente por eso producen el efecto que producen.

----------


## aprush

> Entonces te encantará cuando veas a un mentalista hacerlo contigo. Si realmente crees que a tí no te lo pueden hacer, acude a un espectáculo de un buen mentalista.
> 
> Efectos así se pueden conseguir sin ver el papel, con los ojos vendados, desde otra habitación, y quemando el cuaderno después de dibujarlo, si quieres. Un buen mentalista hará eso y más. Precisamente por eso producen el efecto que producen.


Sí hombre, estoy contigo, el efecto se produce. Lo que pasa que a mí me gusta la magia pura, la cartomagia, la numismagia, que puedas esconder cosas pero que físicamente sea posible, que se engañe "con estilo" de que físicamente es posible, pero que Manolo Talman adivine la portada futura de un periódico o el nº del gordo de la Lotería es físicamente imposible, con lo cual, o se da un cambiazo al sobre o a la caja, pero no es magia, a eso voy. El efecto para la gente, eso sí, queda muy guapo.

----------


## Tracer

la misma magia tiene una carta que cambia de color, a adivinar el nº del gordo... no se por que lo ves diferente... es exactamente lo mismo... Magia

----------


## Manolo Talman

Aprush.

En magia no se engaña... se ilusiona.
Y el mentalismo no olvides, que es una parte mas del ilusionismo.

A partir de aqui, saca tus propias conclusiones... ya que para un espectador, todo lo que hagas es materialmente imposible... y cuanto mas imposible, mas magico sera.

y sobre las soluciones que das... ni se cambia el sobre, ni la prediccion ni la caja.... para eso el sobre y la prediccion estaban firmados y la caja esta en todo momento a la vista.
Eso es lo bonito del ilusionismo... hacer posible lo imposible.

----------


## Comdexfall

> Sí hombre, estoy contigo, el efecto se produce. Lo que pasa que a mí me gusta la magia pura, la cartomagia, la numismagia, que puedas esconder cosas pero que físicamente sea posible, que se engañe "con estilo" de que físicamente es posible, pero que Manolo Talman adivine la portada futura de un periódico o el nº del gordo de la Lotería es físicamente imposible, con lo cual, o se da un cambiazo al sobre o a la caja, pero no es magia, a eso voy. El efecto para la gente, eso sí, queda muy guapo.


A ver, yo estoy con Tracer, la magia es magia y en ella todo cuenta por igual para conseguir el efecto que se busca y asombra. Ya puede ser un buen gimmick como un movimiento rápido de cambio de cartas ensayado hasta la saciedad para que parezca imposible y nadie repare en ello. Por algo se lo llama ¡lusionismo, porque se crea una ilusión, aunque para ello haya diversos mecanismos. Yo no creo que unos sean más válidos que otros. Y no olvidemos la parte de "escenografía", de rodear al truco en sí de forma que sea más llamativo. Por ejemplo, yo hago el Ni ciego ni tonto delante de mi familia y no es lo mismo que si lo hiciera Tamariz. ¿Por qué? Porque yo soy algo sosete y él lo adorna, le da chispa, un toque de humor... y porque él es un genio con muchas tablas y yo un simple mortal aficionado.  :Smile1:

----------


## aprush

Bajo mi humilde punto de vista, hay muchos niveles de "engaño" o ilusión. Para mí no es lo mismo un juego de cartas en el que me adivinen la carta que he escogido si se utiliza una baraja completamente normal...al mismo juego utilizando una baraja con 40 cartas iguales. Para mí, lo primero es magia, maravilloso, lo segundo es fraude, pese a que sea un medio de cara a la ilusión final, no me parece nada mágico.

----------


## aprush

> Aprush.
> 
> En magia no se engaña... se ilusiona.
> Y el mentalismo no olvides, que es una parte mas del ilusionismo.
> 
> A partir de aqui, saca tus propias conclusiones... ya que para un espectador, todo lo que hagas es materialmente imposible... y cuanto mas imposible, mas magico sera.
> 
> y sobre las soluciones que das... ni se cambia el sobre, ni la prediccion ni la caja.... para eso el sobre y la prediccion estaban firmados y la caja esta en todo momento a la vista.
> Eso es lo bonito del ilusionismo... hacer posible lo imposible.


Tal vez me expresé mal, tienes razón, se ilusiona. Y yo te admiro Manolo. Para serte sincero, muchas horas al día las dedico a ver vídeos de magia, sobre todo tuyos y a disfrutar viendo cómo los presentas, cómo hablas, etc, tal vez por eso estamos ahora hablando de esto, porque las cosas vienen de las personas que admiras. Pero lo que quiero decirte es que hay niveles y niveles de juegos mentalismo. Hay uno en tu web en el que las chicas del programa bajan la mano a 4 bolsas, a riesgo de ser golpeadas por una tabla de madera con una gran aguja y me creo a ciencia cierta que no hay ningún compinche, que han dicho el nº que han querido, me dejo llevar y me creo la magia, porque me parece un número de mentalismo divertido, misterioso, mágico y que lo tiene todo, te felicito al 100% por él. Tendrá su secreto, de que la aguja no se qué, bla bla bla, pero eso me parece verdadera magia. Seguro que utilizas el ingenio, la magia pura, el noble arte para hacer ese gran número y ponerlo en disfrute de mí y de tanta gente que te admira. Y me encanta. Pero no lo puedo comparar con acertar el Gordo de la Lotería de Navidad, porque está claro que estamos en un nivel que nadie se lo puede creer. Lo de acertar un nº de 5 cifras de la Lotería es imposible; tiene algún cambio de los que comentas, si no es imposible. Por todos los demás juegos, sigues siendo un ídolo, un as y por cómo hablas y lo poco que te vi en los vídeos, pareces una gran persona y un genial profesional, te felicito y mis más calurosos saludos.

----------


## MagNity

aprush, imagino que llevas poco tiempo en la magia, pues tienes una forma de verla igual a la que mucha gente cuando empieza. El juego puede ser senzillo o dificil de ejecutar, puede tener más o menos técnica, pero lo importante es que el mago pueda ejecutar el juego sin que se aprecie lo que entraña el juego, sea cual sea el metodo, porque a veces es más dificil la presentación que el juego en si. Lo que si que queremos es que pase siempre algo imposible, sino no es magia, sino no se crea la ilusión y cuanto más fuerte sea el efecto e imposible, mayor será la satisfacción del público. Otra cosa es que a ti personalmente no te guste uno o otro juego, pero es tan imposible sacar cuatro ases en 4 cortes despues de haber mezclado la baraja como hacer que desaparezca un huevo en una bolsa como acertar el número de la lotería y en todos ellos sabemos que evidentemente existe algo que el público desconoce, pero es justamente el mago el encargado de que ese juego cobre realidad y que la gente crea en ese milagro, en esa ilusión. la magia es una confabulación de mago y espectador para crear la ilusión, si el espectador no quiere entrar en el juego, pues evidentemente no se va a producir la ilusión, porque simplemente ya no va a prestar atención a lo que se acontece. 
y el juego de acertar el numero es una autentica obra de arte, almenos, la que yo conozco, gracias a Dante, ya que estuvimos estudiando una de las versiones y es increible y creeme, quita todos esos pensamientos que tienes de como se hace. 

Manolo Talman, Espero que cuando estes por Barcelona, puedas hacer alguna visita al SIS, de bien seguro Magnolo, Dante y otros, estaremos encantados de compartir tu magia, tanto en mentalismo como en otras disciplinas. 
Un abrazo.

----------


## aprush

Si no lo niego, estoy de acuerdo contigo y todo lo que dices es fantástico, con sinceridad. Llevo poco tiempo sí, la magia me apasiona y me encantaría aprender. Estoy de acuerdo en que la presentación lo es casi todo, es lo más importante y que el efecto sea una bomba, pero hay que reconocer que hay mucha gente que le causa controversia lo del número de la Lotería. Los ignorantes lo pueden ver como algo "imposible" y se creen que puede acertar el número, hay muchísima gente así. Los inteligentes ven a esas personas como farsantes, cosa con la que no estoy de acuerdo, pues el mentalismo, pese a esa controversia, es otra noble rama más de la magia pura y me parece totalmente respetable, divertida, mágica y misteriosa. Pero con números como el número de la Lotería creo que se "ensucia" un poco los bellos juegos del mentalismo, pues se pone en evidencia algo tan imposible, que tal vez haga más efecto algo menos imposible, pero también muy difícil. Yo no tengo ni idea de cómo lo hace y eso me gusta, así le doy vueltas, me entretengo...podría inventar por ejemplo que la caja tenga 5 botoncitos y según cómo los pulse al coger o abrir la caja, el número sale dentro con una tinta especial del folio, etc etc, podría inventar desde mi desconocimiento, pero sigo sin tener ni idea y esa magia y esa duda me apasiona, ¿me entiendes?. Si la imposibilidad física de que algo ocurra va de 1 a 100 y los juegos que hacen los magos normalmente les ponemos un 80 por ejemplo, porque nos parece casi imposible...pues hacer un juego en el que la imposibilidad sea casi de 100 (como acertar el nº de la Lotería entre 85.000 diferentes), tal vez eche para atrás el efecto, no sé, igual estoy equivocado yo y lo veo mal porque estoy empezando, lo reconozco.

De cualquier manera, gran web magiapotagia.com y espero aprender mucho con vosotros y sentirme bienvenido, pues debatir todo esto y poder hablar con vosotros para mí es un lujo, amigos. ¡¡Muchas felicitaciones a todos con el más profundo de mis respetos y larga vida a esta gran reunión de amigos!!

----------


## MagNity

partiendo de esto, y entiendo tu razonamiento pero no lo comparto (y es lo bueno de los foros, que haya opinión y se pueda debatir), habría muchos juegos que no podriamos hacer, porque lo que hace por ejemplo Chris Angel con la moneda es del todo imposible (no cabe en ninguna mente) y en cambio todos lo hemos visto,... lo mismo de la levitación. De igual forma es imposible que David Copperfield atraviese paredes o haga desaparecer un avión, o que la ambiciosa de Juan Tamariz la carta suba siempre sola  y así tendriamos un largo etcetera. Te pongo casos que sean faciles que conozcas, para que sepas de lo que te hablo. Otra cosa es que el mentalismo es un tipo de magia que en algunos casos podemos pensar que una persona podría hacer eso realmente sin ser mago, con poderes paranormales vaya,... y aquí es donde a ti (bajo lo que entiendo) te parece que acertar ese numero sale de lo que podriamos pensar como posible,... pero no olvidemos que justamente cuanto más imposible, más magico, y que es tan dificil acertar un numero de serie de un billete entregado por un espectador como el numero de loteria. En cambio no se si pensarás que el acertar un numero de un billete por un espectador es o no es increible!!! y si para ti te gusta o no.

----------


## GIMMICK

Para Aprush:

Muchos juegos de los que te asombran tanto son tan sencillos en su secreto que no tienen nada que menospreciar a la baraja con todas las cartas iguales, por eso si al espectador no se le enciende la luz de cómo se ha hecho un juego para mi cualquier medio vale, y todos son dignos...

Es ilusión, no mentira, como bien te ha comentado Manolo Talman.

----------


## Pulgas

Desde mi punto de vista, ma magia es el arte de la fascinación. Despertamos en elos espectadores un sentimiento extraño de incredulidad y diversión (porque terminan de verlo, delante de ellos, en directo).
El cómo lo conseguimos (a esos efectos) es poco importante. Lo mismo da que se utilice una manipulación depuradísima, que un elemento trucado (insisto, a los efectos de asombro en el público). Para el espectaqdor es igual de mágico.
Si no conseguimso despertar ese asombro en lso especatores, nuestra magia se queda coja.
Desde ese punto de vista, es lo mismo hacerlo con monedas, cartas, palomas o con la mente. El resultado final debe ser siempre el mismo.
El público puede que busque maneras físicas o metafísicas de llevarlo a cabo. Y puede que no. Eso a mí me preocupa poco. Lo únco que busco es que se lo pasen bien, que llegue un momento en el que no puedan creer lo que acaban de ver... Y ser honesto con mi trabajo y con los espectadores. Esta honestidad me permite, sin ningún tipo de remordimientos, aceptar que alguien pueda adivina rel Gordo de la Lotería o puede hacer aparecer un conejo. ¿En qué mente cabe que un conejo pueda aparecer de una caja vacía? ¿Quién puede creer que podemos hacer que una carta que termino de ver se convioerta en otra? ¿Cómo van a traspasar cuatro monedas una caja de bronce cerrada? ¡Sencillamente es magia!

----------


## Iban

Aprush, te voy a contar un secreto, es muchísimo más difícil manejar una baraja con todas las cartas iguales, que forzar una carta con una baraja normal.

----------


## Pardo

> Aprush, te voy a contar un secreto, es muchísimo más difícil manejar una baraja con todas las cartas iguales, que forzar una carta con una baraja normal.


Cuanta razó tienes Iban!

----------


## aprush

Me gusta aprender de todos vosotros! jeje, soy un completo novato. ¿A qué te refieres con "manejar" una baraja con todas las cartas iguales? Yo es que forzar una carta con una baraja normal más que difícil lo veo imposible, nunca cogen la que yo quiero y me desespero, jejeje.

----------


## MagNity

en esto de la magia no hay nada imposible, simplemente cogete un buen libro como el "esto es magia" para iniciarte en el mundo de la magia y dale horas. todo lo demás vendrá con el tiempo.

----------


## Iban

aprush, aprenderás antes a conseguir que alguien coja la carta que quieres, que a atreverte a coger una baraja con 52 cartas iguales y plantarte delante de alguien para hacerle un juego. Y si no es así, eres un insensato.

¿Qué crees que es lo difícil de una baraja de 52 iguales, que cojan la que quieres, o que nadie sepa (ni siquiera sospeche) que hay trampa? Y para eso, tienes que, primero, saber manejarla, saber hacer que sea REALMENTE una baraja de todas diferentes, y que seas capaz de afrontar cualquier situación adversa que se te presente. Y que no seas tú mismo el que se delate. Si una sola vez te pillan con una baraja de 52 iguales, te va a resultar muy difícil remontar eso.

No, créeme, sólo un necio o un mago muy avezado se atreve con una baraja con todas las cartas iguales.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Me esta encantando como se esta llevando este hilo! ojala todos fueran asi! 

Aprush, es dificil acertar la loteria... pero no imposible, al fin y al cabo es una posibilidad entre 80000 aproximadamente... y de hecho le toca a mucha gente cada año jejeje
si te pones con la estadistica y en el plano cientidico, es casi mas dificil acertar una carta entre 52 o un numero en una ruleta... o si juegas a la ruleta rusa...la posibilida de fallar es tan grande... peeero... ahi entra la magia, para facilitar y hacer posible lo imposible.

En tu comentario decias que "Los ignorantes lo pueden ver como algo "imposible" y se creen que puede  acertar el número, hay muchísima gente así. Los inteligentes ven a esas  personas como farsantes"

Mas bien es al reves... los inteligentes, saben que todo es una ilusion, un juego, es como cuando van al cine a ver una pelicula de superman y son capaces de saber que no vuela, pero que estan viendo una ilusion que les hace creer o parecer que vuela de verdad... estos, se dejan llevar y lo pasan fenomenal! 

Los ignorantes, son realmente los que creen que cuando ven a un mago, este les intenta engañar y su obsesion es saber como va todo... y ahi es donde demuestran su ignorancia al no saber que estan viendo un espectaculo y que la persona que tienen delante su unica intencion es la de entretenerle. Estos al final se van cabreados porque no han "pillado" nada.
por tanto ¿quien es realmente el inteligente? ¿quien se deja llevar y disfruta o el que paga y por querer saber todo al final se va cabreado?  :Smile1:  

En cualquier caso, bienvenido a este fantastico mundo, lee todo lo que caiga en tus manos y veras como poco a poco se iran descubriendo todos estos secretos que ahora te vuelven loco y veras como no hace falta usar una baraja de todas iguales, ni usar compinches y que TODO es absolutamente posible... con ingenio, imaginacion, creatividad y ganas, seguro que podras hacer autenticos milagros que ahora te parecen imposibles... incluso algun dia... podras hasta predecir la loteria o duplicar un dibujo que jamas has tocado o visto... y lo mejor de todo... sin que sea necesario que tengas "poderes", uses compinches  ni hagas un pacto con el diablo... ¿fascinante verdad? 

Si eres de madrid o pasas por aqui, dejame un mensaje, sera un placer invitarte a mi espectaculo que estoy presentando en el teatro.

un abrazo, feliz año y bienvenido al mundo de la ilusion!

----------


## SOFTVADER

Buenos dias,pues si,manolo tiene toda la razón,es más inteligente el que sabiendo que es una ilusión se deja llevar y disfruta de lo que esta viendo,que para eso ha pagado,ir a un espectaculo ,pagar y estar solamente pendiente de como lo hace,te producira en casi su totalidad por no decir toda,que no se  entere de nada de lo que ha visto y por supuesto que  no disfrute del espectaculo.
Un saludo.

----------


## t.barrie

> Aprush, es dificil acertar la loteria... pero no imposible, al fin y al cabo es una posibilidad entre 80000 aproximadamente... y de hecho le toca a mucha gente cada año jejeje
> si te pones con la estadistica y en el plano cientidico, es casi mas dificil acertar una carta entre 52 o un numero en una ruleta... o si juegas a la ruleta rusa...la posibilida de fallar es tan grande... peeero... ahi entra la magia, para facilitar y hacer posible lo imposible.


Hombre Manolo, tampoco es eso. Si la probabilidad de acertar el número de la lotería es 1/80000 (si es esa, no se como va, pero me temo que será mayor) y la de acertar una carta es 1/52 (o en la ruleta que es 1/37), es muchísimo más difícil acertar la lotería. 

Eso si, como dices, es bonito que con la magia, da igual las probabilidades que haya, todo es posible.

Un saludo!!!

----------


## aprush

> aprush, aprenderás antes a conseguir que alguien coja  la carta que quieres, que a atreverte a coger una baraja con 52 cartas  iguales y plantarte delante de alguien para hacerle un juego. Y si no es  así, eres un insensato.
> 
> ¿Qué crees que es lo difícil de una  baraja de 52 iguales, que cojan la que quieres, o que nadie sepa (ni  siquiera sospeche) que hay trampa? Y para eso, tienes que, primero,  saber manejarla, saber hacer que sea REALMENTE una baraja de todas  diferentes, y que seas capaz de afrontar cualquier situación adversa que  se te presente. Y que no seas tú mismo el que se delate. Si una sola  vez te pillan con una baraja de 52 iguales, te va a resultar muy difícil  remontar eso.
> 
> No, créeme, sólo un necio o un mago muy avezado  se atreve con una baraja con todas las cartas iguales.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo no me atrevería a hacer un truco con las 52 cartas iguales, de verdad.

----------


## aprush

> Me esta encantando como se esta llevando  este hilo! ojala todos fueran asi! 
> 
> Aprush, es dificil acertar la  loteria... pero no imposible, al fin y al cabo es una posibilidad entre  80000 aproximadamente... y de hecho le toca a mucha gente cada año  jejeje
> si te pones con la estadistica y en el plano cientidico, es  casi mas dificil acertar una carta entre 52 o un numero en una ruleta...  o si juegas a la ruleta rusa...la posibilida de fallar es tan grande...  peeero... ahi entra la magia, para facilitar y hacer posible lo  imposible.
> 
> En tu comentario decias que "Los ignorantes lo pueden  ver como algo "imposible" y se creen que puede  acertar el número, hay  muchísima gente así. Los inteligentes ven a esas  personas como  farsantes"
> 
> Mas bien es al reves... los inteligentes, saben que  todo es una ilusion, un juego, es como cuando van al cine a ver una  pelicula de superman y son capaces de saber que no vuela, pero que estan  viendo una ilusion que les hace creer o parecer que vuela de verdad...  estos, se dejan llevar y lo pasan fenomenal! 
> 
> ...



Bueno, una carta entre 52 es una probabilidad de 1/52, un número de la  ruleta parecido pero la lotería 1/85000, algo eternamente más difícil.  Aún así, tienes razón, lo bonito y mágico es ilusionar y dejarse llevar.

 Pues si me paso por Madrid, te dejaré un mensaje, muchísimas gracias  Manolo!!

----------


## Juliopikas

Trayendo, de nuevo, el "tema": El Domingo pasado, presencie, en el preograma en el que aparecia Manolo Talman, la intervención "chapucilla" (con perdón) de Anthony Blake.
No se si fue solo mi impresión o llevaba un alto indice de "Contratarme a mi que soy mejor"
Repito: En principio, me dio esa impresión pero ayer, en Onda Cero, con carlos Herrera, le escuche decir que él jamas habia copiado ningun efecto y que todos estabamos esperando a que sacara alguno nuevo para copiar. Que un mentalista portugues se habia apoderado de una creación suya y la habia usurpado.
¿A estos indices de hipocresia tenemos que llegar para soplar una cuchara todos los dias? ¡¡¡Que pena!!!
Conste que yo admiraba y respetaba todo lo que hacia Blake pero, a partir de ahora, voy a diferenciar mucho la persona del ejecutor de efectos.
Animo Manolo. Eres muy bueno y estás alcanzando, a buen ritmo, el puesto que te mereces.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## pujoman

Supongo que se piensa que es un pionero en el Mentalismo (en parte lo es...) y si que es verdad que mucha gente le ha copiado, pero creo que hay que ser mas humilde...ya sabemos lo que hay en el mercado, no hace falta que lo digas! SUpongo que tambien lo queria decir para definirse "Ir a ver el Original y dejaos de Copias", vamos asi lo interpretaria yo!

----------


## Pardo

> Trayendo, de nuevo, el "tema": El Domingo pasado, presencie, en el preograma en el que aparecia Manolo Talman, la intervención "chapucilla" (con perdón) de Anthony Blake.
> No se si fue solo mi impresión o llevaba un alto indice de "Contratarme a mi que soy mejor"
> Repito: En principio, me dio esa impresión pero ayer, en Onda Cero, con carlos Herrera, le escuche decir que él jamas habia copiado ningun efecto y que todos estabamos esperando a que sacara alguno nuevo para copiar. Que un mentalista portugues se habia apoderado de una creación suya y la habia usurpado.
> ¿A estos indices de hipocresia tenemos que llegar para soplar una cuchara todos los dias? ¡¡¡Que pena!!!
> Conste que yo admiraba y respetaba todo lo que hacia Blake pero, a partir de ahora, voy a diferenciar mucho la persona del ejecutor de efectos.
> Animo Manolo. Eres muy bueno y estás alcanzando, a buen ritmo, el puesto que te mereces.
> Saludos cordiales


Que efecto hizo Blake en dicho programa?

----------


## Pardo

Todos, absolutamente todos, nos hemos basado en alguna ocasión en un efecto que nos ha gustado y hemos visto a otra persona. Pero tenemos que ser fieles a nosotros mismos y reconocer que no todo lo que hacemos es 100% nuestro... Lo que si que tenemos que hacer, es adaptar cada cosa a nuestra personalidad y forma de hacer.
Referente a la entrevista de Blake, donde acusa a un mago portugues de copiarle el juego del billar, y dice que él es el creador de dicho efecto y que lo hizo por primera vez en el 94 en el programa de Carlos Herrera... La cosa no es cierta tampoco...
En el 93, en la primera edición del programa Nadal a 3 bandes, perograma de billar artístico, el campeon mundial de billar de esa épca hizo dicho efecto en tv3... y lo llevaba haciendo ya unos años por el resto del mundo, solo que siendo el mismo efecto, lo vendia como que el era capaz de con tan solo una tacada hacer que la bola elegida por el espectador de detubiera sobre la carta que el queria... Lo se, porque me encanto el efecto y empeza a hacerlo yo también al igual que muchos.
Con lo cual, si Blake hizo el efecto en el 94, no fue la primera vez que se vio en televisión en este país... un año antes se vio en Tv3 y anteriormente en otros canales de televisión del mundo...
Yo tengo que reconocer que todos los que nos dedicamos al mentalosmo en este país, le debemos mucho a Blake, pues fue el primer mentalista de este país, pero tendría que empezar a reconocer que no puede seguir siendo el único.
Somos más, y con estilos muy diferentes, pues nada tiene que ver su forma de presentar y de hacer con las de Talman, la de Greca o la mía.
Y el empezar una entrevista como la empieza, donde se justifica y acusa a otros sin que se lo hayan preguntado, dice mucho... quizá es por esa razón por la que antes Blake llenaba Teatros de 800 personas, y ahora va a teatros de 200... quizá por esa manera de ser, ha perdido bastante publico... o quizá no...
Salud!

----------


## lossar

Pardo, ya no es el efecto que hizo, sino una cuestion de sentido comun. No se puede ir por la vida de divo y "pisando" al resto, hay que ser mas humilde. Tu tambien podrias ir de divo, tus espectaculos no tienen nada que envidiar a los de el, y sin embargo eres una persona humilde y dispuesto a ayudar a quien te lo pide.

Reconozco que es un gran mentalista y que desde luego el mentalismo en España le debe mucho, pero hay que ser artista en el escenario y persona fuera de el.

----------


## antonio blake

Quien quiera escuchar la entrevista entera a Anthony Blake en el programa de Carlos Herrera...aqui la tiene:

Entrevista con el mentalista Anthony Blake en mp3 (subido 27/01 a las 12:27:00) 13:29 - iVoox

----------


## Ritxi

Ahora lo bueno sería que Anthony Blake nos diese su punto de vista

----------


## antonio blake

el autentico o yo? jaja

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Blake siempre me ha parecido que tiene un aire de prepotencia que a mí se me hace insufrible. No sé si será así, o es el personaje que se ha creado, o una cosa contagia la otra, pero a mí siempre me ha producido rechazo visceral verle. No es de ahora.

Me estoy refiriendo a su comportamiento en el trato a los espectadores, pero por lo que parece se puede extender también a su autocomparación con sus colegas.

Nadie le niega que ha sido pionero en mentalismo en España, y su calidad como tal, pero (y esto ya es gusto personal) creo que ha sido superado ampliamente por gente como Pardo y Talman.

Creo que su falta de humildad le ha impedido tener más éxito, sobre todo hoy en día que, como dice Pardo, ya no es el único.

----------


## aprush

A mí también me pareció siempre un poco prepotente Anthony Blake, nunca me gustó. Manolo Talman mucho mejor.

----------


## Ritxi

No creo que este post sea para decir me gusta más este o ese, al menos, argumentar las opiniones

----------


## Manolo Talman

Este sabado estare de nuevo en el programa de la campos...  no se en donde lei que si estas jugando y llevas la pelota todo el mundo te la querra quitar. 
En este mundo ocurre constantemente.
Nos vemos!

----------


## Pardo

> Este sabado estare de nuevo en el programa de la campos... no se en donde lei que si estas jugando y llevas la pelota todo el mundo te la querra quitar. 
> En este mundo ocurre constantemente.
> Nos vemos!


Totalmente de acuerdo... y cuado la llevas, es cuando más te das cuanta de ello.
Manolo, hasta cuando estás en el Teatro?
Seguramente esté por Madrid a finales de Marzo, a ver si aún estas y te puedo ver.
Un abrazo, y a seguír dando caña!

----------


## Pardo

Referente a uno de los temas que se ha hablado en este hilo... El Compañero LUIS DE MATOS, no se ha callado...
Mirad este enlace de su Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...50101914547695

Salud!

----------


## Ritxi

Pues al final se le va girar todo en contra.
Esta foto es definitiva: As coisas que não são produto da SUA imaginação... | Facebook

Gracias por el enlace Luis

----------


## pros78

Este hilo me parece muy interesante y me apetece contribuir.

En primer lugar quiero felicitar a Manolo por el Espectaculo Ven del pasado sabado donde se grabo el dvd. Mi amigo y yo lo disfrutamos muchisimo, él por no saber absolutamente nada, y yo por ver como los presentas y sales elegantemente de todas las situaciones, y cuando se me escapa el secreto, (soy novatillo), el estallido de emocion es brutal. Hicimos mas de 600 kilometros solo para ir a verte y merecio muchisimo la pena.

(Manolo, cuando veas el video y te fijes en un chico de la quinta fila que no deja de gritar de emocion y de levantarse del asiento ese es el amigo mio, jejeje)

Tengo una pregunta de novato, desde la ignorancia, que nadie se sienta ofendido, por favor:

Hay juegos que puedo imaginar cual es el secreto, pero por no tener el gimmick o la situacion adecuada podria resolver el problema con algun ayudante.
La cuestion es que no se si por no utilizar el gimmick original o la situacion adecuada es trampa y lo que estoy realizando es una "estafa para el mentalismo" o por el contrario agudizar el ingenio incluso teniendo compinches en un gran efecto. ¿en este caso? ¿el fin justifica los medios?.
De todas maneras en el Aquelarre te explican juegos que se tiene que hacer con compinches.

Me gustaria saber vuestras opiniones

saludos para todos

----------


## Manolo Talman

Pros, mi recomendacion es que jamas utilices compinches... es la solucion que primero piensa un espectador, y encima si utilizas compinches ¿donde esta la gracia? mas que estafa para el mentalismo, seria estafa para los espectadores que te ven.
Todo se puede hacer sin compinches, todo es buscar el metodo adecuado... 

ah! y mil gracias por venir... hacerse 600km para ver un espectaculo es algo que muy poca gente hace!!!

Abrazos.

----------


## Jeff

Manolo, es que el espectáculo lo merece, es buenísimo!!!!

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

